# Afew mods to my Zetec S - Picture heavy



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

I got my new car (an 09 Fiesta Zetec S with 12,000 on the clock) just before Christmas and fancied doing a few bits to it seen as I work at a bodyshop and I thought I could use my skills to my benefit for once 
So I've not actually taken any photos of it before I started the work  I do tend to get into it and forget to take photos as I am sure you can understand, plus this is my first proper post!

Firstly I took all of the bits to prep off the car (wheels, all plastic mouldings and rear brake drums) which took the best part of an hour, I have just left the car on axle stands whilst I get what I want finished.
So I got the tyres removed from the alloys (next door to our workshop is a tyre fitting shop) and cleaned any dirt/tar/glue etc off them ready for prep along with the brake drums. No damage was present on them so I just used p500 soft pads to key them up and make sure they were nice and flat, then a red scotchbrite in any hard to get to areas. The brake drums were taken to bare metal and etch primed ready for the WOW. I didn't need to go too fine because I was applying a coat of wet on wet primer anyway (DuPont LE2007) just to fill in any minor imperfections, not that there was any!

For the plastic mouldings I cleaned the front and back off with W2 then just used a grey scotchbrite and panel wipe and gave them a good scrub to get into all the texture and ensure they were all keyed. All was then ready for paint!









All items were arranged to how I felt comfortable then given a good degrease and clean ready for me to paint, using a plastic anti static panel wipe on the plastic mouldings. Then a final tack off with a tack rag.



I mixed up the paint ready (DuPont PT105) 8/10 of a litre, its just plain and simple gloss black with no metallic, just how I wanted it! 
Before any paint being put on I put a plastic adhesion promoter on the plastic mouldings and left to go completely dry to ensure no reactions, then one coat of the wet on wet primer was applied on all items. This was then left to tack off and checked thoroughly for any contamination ( luckily there was none  ) 
When I had finished being picky the first coat was applied just to ensure coverage and left to go tacky, then the second coat was applied to the best finish I could achieve.  I baked them up to 60C and this is what I was left with 




That's all I have done for now! I will update with more photos when I have fitted everything again and ill be giving it a full detail with the GTECH range (C1, C5, G1, Exo v2) Hope you've enjoyed!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

they look really shiney, now show us the damn car!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job fella ^ lets see the car wearing those bits :thumb:


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

haha thanks! I will get some more pictures tomorrow when I start fitting it up, there is more to come :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Look good ! Look fwd to seeing it all fitted up.


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just realised I never got around to finishing this so here it is 
all apart and ready to be fitted -







Now you may notice the calipers are yellow in the picture of the car on axle stands, this was done by the previous owner and I wasn't too fond of it so removed it all and left then in the standard. I will be painting these when I have the time to bleed the brakes etc.

Whilst the wheels were off I treated them to GTECH C5 so they should stay shiny and new for a long time 







This is where im useless because I haven't taken many or should I say any photos of what ive done afterwards  
Ive done a full correction using a Rupes bigfoot with their own medium and fine compound where needed and finished with Gtechs P2. I do have afew photos of the swirls and rds present but no before and afters as I get into it and forget even what a camera is haha :lol:





After this I continued to panel wipe the car all over using GTECH panel wipe to remove all oils and ensure I had achieved full correction, and I was very happy with the results and surprised it looked so good 

To finish it off and protect I used C1 and 2 coats EXO v2 (on the wheels also) and all I have to say is WHAT A COMBO! The C1 was easy to apply but you need good lighting to ensure you get full coverage, after leaving that to cure for 4 hours the 2 coats of EXO went on and that really adds an amazing gloss! If you are or ever have been considering it its well worth the effort you need to put in and your hard work really pays off.

As you can see in the finished pictures I ordered some black and chrome centre caps and badges just to finish it off, Hope you like it and any criticism is welcome  Sorry for all the rubbish photos, I have an old phone and need to invest in a decent camera along with the patience to even take a photo


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

very nice! :thumb: Would look even better if you de-badged the fiesta on the rear though


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That looks ace


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Like it


----------

